# Any body applied for the PIP benefit



## TinaP (Nov 2, 2019)

I have the complications in both eyes (retinopathy) & nerve (neuropathy) in both feet, legs and now my hands. I'm unable to work but still have a job at the moment so have to claim ESA and would appreciate any help on the PIP form ( personal independent payment).  I am registered sight impaired and wonder if anyone had any advise on how to answer some of the questions. RNIB will help me to answer some questions but help on the Diabetes side is not their specialty so would love your in put. I am still a newbie on both fronts Diabetes and sight loss (March 2019) it's hell and feel overwhelmed, depressed and frightened of my future. Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello @TinaP 

Welcome to the forum. 

So sorry to hear about the challenges you are facing. I’m not sure if we have many here who have successfully negotiated PIP, though I can see how difficult your circumstances are so it may apply to you. 

I’m not sure if the Diabetes UK Helpline might have some information and support to offer. It runs during office hours or via email

Call: 0345 123 2399*, Monday to Friday, 9am to 6pm

Email: helpline@diabetes.org.uk

good luck with your application


----------



## Ditto (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

And the best of British with the PIP!


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello Tina, sorry your D is affecting you so much. PIP a very difficult benefit to get, I did negotiate it successfully/eventually, I`ll be honest with you they will not be interested in your D its a matter of if you can walk, talk, use your hands, dress yourself, cook and clean for yourself you have no chance. Your sight impairment is a disability which will be taken into account but the main criteria is mobility and being able to look after yourself unaided, if you PM me I will give you the criteria you need to present to them but be honest with your answers.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi Tina,
if you can not answer the questions yourself then ask CAB or another organisation to help you.
Basically though all you need to do is answer the questions and describe how each problem affects your daily life. Don't go over the top, just state things as they are.
It's not the name of your condition that counts it's the affect they have on your life.
Also provide as much evidence as you can. Photo copy the evidence never send the originals.
I applied and was shocked at the award given so had to ring up and say the assessor was a tad to generous with her marking and I didn't think the payment was correct. The decision maker turned round and said that it was a first anyone ringing to say it was to much, but he stood by what the assessor had said so I could keep the award.


----------



## Jodee (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi Tina - the PIP criteria is based on how your illness/disability affects you with daily living day to day.  As Karnak says its to do with how you are able or not able to look after yourself.


----------



## TinaP (Nov 3, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hello Tina, sorry your D is affecting you so much. PIP a very difficult benefit to get, I did negotiate it successfully/eventually, I`ll be honest with you they will not be interested in your D its a matter of if you can walk, talk, use your hands, dress yourself, cook and clean for yourself you have no chance. Your sight impairment is a disability which will be taken into account but the main criteria is mobility and being able to look after yourself unaided, if you PM me I will give you the criteria you need to present to them but be honest with your answers.


Hi Karnak I'm new to this forum have i got your name right. How do PM you? thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 3, 2019)

TinaP said:


> Hi Karnak I'm new to this forum have i got your name right. How do PM you? thanks for your kind comments.



Hello @TinaP

If you look under your user control panel (under your username) you should see the option to ‘start a conversation’. Conversations are private messages between users and aren’t visible to other members.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Nov 23, 2019)

Anyone had a face to face assessment? 

I’ve been called for one next month. 

I’m registered partially sighted so taking a support officer from a local charity otherwise I’d struggle to get there.


----------



## TinaP (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi Mark  I've been registered sight impaired (partially sighted) in September of this year. I am applying for PIP and have contacted RNIB who will help me to fill the form out on Tuesday 26 November. I am on ESA benefits and this also requires a massive form to be filled out and both benefits will require an assessment. I would like support to attend these meeting so what charity have you got 
helping you? Are you struggling with your Diabetes like me as this has all happened since March 2019. I would be interested in keeping in touch and perhaps we can help each other. Kind regards Tina


----------



## MarkGeordie (Nov 23, 2019)

Tina 

I used the RNIB toolkit alongside the support officer and my mum to complete the form and attached about 25 pages of examples and information about how I struggle to the form. 

Alongside this I sent off: 

CVI 
Consultant letters 
Prescription list 
Mobility assessment report
Needs assessment report social services did 

The charity helping me is Sight Service they are local to me though.


----------



## TinaP (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks Mark really appreciate your quick reply I don't have any consultant letters but will ask on my next appointment when I have both of my eyes injected in December.  Please keep in touch


----------



## MarkGeordie (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes ask them for letters and even a GP letter would help too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 23, 2019)

MarkGeordie said:


> Anyone had a face to face assessment?
> 
> I’ve been called for one next month.
> 
> I’m registered partially sighted so taking a support officer from a local charity otherwise I’d struggle to get there.




I had a f2f. It was a home assessment. Very pleasant young lady came to see me no problem at all. It was suggested I applied as I have progressive MS.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks for that. Mines at a centre. 

I’m assuming they wanted to see how I get about and get to places with been visually impaired. 

I have my aids and my support officer so I’m hoping they can see how badly I struggle and can’t do much on my own.


----------



## TinaP (Dec 3, 2019)

MarkGeordie said:


> Tina
> 
> I used the RNIB toolkit alongside the support officer and my mum to complete the form and attached about 25 pages of examples and information about how I struggle to the form.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

I;ve had help from RNIB to fill the PIP form in for me & they have sent me two copies one for PIP & one for me. I have now sent the forms off so just need to wait a few weeks for PIP to hopefully agree that I am entitled to the benefit. I had help from a company called Q care who filled out my ESA form and that has been sent off to. I will let you know what happens. How are managing your Diabetes and have you got support from your surgery's Diabetic nurse? Kind regards Tina


----------



## MarkGeordie (Dec 3, 2019)

That’s brilliant that you got that help it’s valuable as I found the help I got great. 

Your more than likely going to need a face to face assessment for PIP, mine is tomorrow!! 

I suggest sending the PIP back signed for. 

My HBa1C is improving so I’m pleased with my effort.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Dec 4, 2019)

Had my assessment today not sure what to think to be honest like. 

Lots of questions about cooking, reading, interacting with others and reading. 

Was a bit phased about her asking me to do a eye test and also read text in front of me without using my handheld magnifier and then again with the magnifier. 

Suppose only time will tell.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 4, 2019)

MarkGeordie said:


> Had my assessment today not sure what to think to be honest like.
> 
> Lots of questions about cooking, reading, interacting with others and reading.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
all the questions you were asked are relevant to the crackpot scoring system used to decide if you are entitled to any PIP money.
The assessor is meant to upload the assessment report within 48 hours to the DWP, so be generous and give it until Monday morning then phone the PIP number and ask for a copy of the assessment report. Most times the decision maker goes with the assessors report and the points scored can be seen with reasons being given for no points or points given.

These are the points if you are unaware of them  https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/G...able-of-activities-descriptors-and-points.pdf


----------



## MarkGeordie (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks I’ll give it until Monday and then see if I can get a copy of the report. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## TinaP (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi Mark

I can't believe they asked you to do an eye test when we can see to do one! This is going to be a very stressful time for you and I hope you get awarded the benefit. I've sent my form which was filled in by RNIB and have a copy for my record but in a few weeks time when they call me to a face to face assessment I'm hoping to take an organisation colleague to support me, who did you take? Did you get hold of the PIP team and request a copy of the assessors report? Keep in touch


----------



## MarkGeordie (Dec 9, 2019)

I took a support worker with me, from the charity, glad I did as it was a new location for me so needed help getting there and needed help guiding myself around. 

I rang today but the assessors report isn’t back yet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 9, 2019)

Hope you get the results back soon Mark, and it’s a positive response for you.


----------



## gail1 (Dec 10, 2019)

I get both parts of pip at the higer   rate and the form is a bitch to fill in make sure you get help filling it I was lucky I didt have to go for a face to face interview Good luck


----------



## MarkGeordie (Dec 23, 2019)

Just wanted to update you that I have got a copy of the report and if the DWP go with what the assessor has recommended than I will be awarded standard daily living and enhanced mobility.

Just got to wait for the actual decision now.

Fight for what you are entitled to!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 23, 2019)

MarkGeordie said:


> Just wanted to update you that I have got a copy of the report and if the DWP go with what the assessor has recommended than I will be awarded standard daily living and enhanced mobility.
> 
> Just got to wait for the actual decision now.
> 
> Fight for what you are entitled to!!


It's very rare for the decision to go against the assassins report so you should be home and dry.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Dec 23, 2019)

Yeah that’s what I was told so fingers crossed. 

I’ve been fighting for help for ages now for my visual impairment and now it looks like I’m going to get it. 

I applied for funding for some technology I need from the RNIB and this has also been approved today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 24, 2019)

Sounds like it has worked out for you Mark. Everything crossed for you


----------



## MarkGeordie (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## TinaP (Jan 3, 2020)

MarkGeordie said:


> Just wanted to update you that I have got a copy of the report and if the DWP go with what the assessor has recommended than I will be awarded standard daily living and enhanced mobility.
> 
> Just got to wait for the actual decision now.
> 
> Fight for what you are entitled to!!



Hi Mark 
I haven't been on this site for while but I'm so glad you case is going in the direction you wanted and very soon the payment will be in your bank. Can I ask how long did you have to wait after sending the "How your disability affects you" form off to PIP before you were ask to attend the face to face meeting? I have sent my PIP form off on 29 November 2019 and received a text on 23 December 2019 to confirm they have received the form and they will be in touch. I do appreciate your help and hope you managed to have a good Christmas with your family I did enjoy most aspects of Christmas except the food restrictions. I look forward to your reply Mark
Kind regards & happier New Year 
Tina


----------



## MarkGeordie (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m hoping the official decision comes through soon but heard it can take a while. 

I waited about 2 weeks for an appointment to come through after they received my forms and the assessment was for 2 weeks later. 

It does vary area to area though.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Jan 11, 2020)

My case is now with a case manager so hopefully have the news soon.


----------



## TinaP (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Mark I'm pleased things are moving in the right direction and you'll have the benefit you deserve. I've sent my form off on 29 November and had a text on 23 December to say they will be in touch. I haven't heard anything yet so guess due to Christmas they are behind on processing their forms. I wish they would work a little fast and hopefully give me a date to attend a face to face assessment. I hope you don't mind me asking some questions again and about you circumstances in your life. I have retinopathy in both eyes and registered sight impaired in my right eye and the left eye is not to good. I have neuropathy in both legs and feet also both hands and some internal nerve damage which is being investigated. I'm not working at the moment but still have a job which I have exhausted my 28 weeks pay. I'm struggling with my sight loss and diabetes everyday is a challenge but I'm lucky to have fabulous family and lots of friends who support me and tell me how well I'm doing. What are your conditions and how do you find your days? I hope I'm not over stepping the mark forgive if I am and totally understand to keep somethings private. kind regards Tina


----------



## MarkGeordie (Jan 11, 2020)

The process is a long one Tina but they will get in touch with a date so just hang in there. 

I don’t mind sharing, I am a type one diabetic, alongside suffering some stomach issues (irritable bowel disease) and some neurological issues. 

My eye sight is a complicated area, I’m registered partially sighted, my sight is reduced due too a mixture of things, diabetic retinopathy and also an accident I had which led to a bleed behind the retina of the right eye so suffer with issues with the retina to this day. 

I don’t work at the moment as I was made redundant but finding it hard to get back into now because of the sight issues. 

Unfortunately I struggle day to day as I don’t have my family or friends near by but do have the support of a local charity. 

It’s hard but I do what I can and the best I can.


----------



## TinaP (Jan 11, 2020)

You sound stronger than me but I guess if you've had these conditions for some years you have to push on. I really appreciate your honesty and sharing important life changing conditions with md. I'm happy to answer anything you want to ask and it feels great to keep in touch. Can I ask how old you are and how long you've had these conditions? Mine started in March 2019 but have been told I've been a diabetic for years and at least two years with retinopathy and longer with neuropathy. I have a serious problem with my bowel which is being investigated. Life sucks!


----------



## MarkGeordie (Jan 11, 2020)

I just say you have to get on with it really. 

I’m 31, diagnosed with diabetes when I was 13, my eye issues started in 2015, bowel in 2016 and neurological issues in 2018. 

Registered partially sighted Jan 2019.


----------



## TinaP (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks for replying so quickly. What medication are you on? I'm not taking any diabetic medication but have had to give in to the neuropathy pain and I'm on two different types but hope to come off one of them in the next couple of months (Amtriptyline and Ducilta once a day). I have managed to loss weight with Dr Michael Mosley book The Fast 800 and his exercise book. I've managed to lower my HbA1c down to 41 from 117 in 9 months with a 3 stones weight loss and exercise everyday a to control my diabetes and maintain good glucose levels. I do prick myself everyday and track my blood levels to find out more about what foods are good for me. I'm still trying to get my head around these foods but making a little headway now. I've found I can't eat many carbs at teatime even if they are vegetables like broccoli, cauliflower so generally have small pieces of veg and a large amount of protein mainly chicken. I hope I haven't bore you to tears. thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2020)

Tina - Mark will be using insulin for his diabetes since us T1s don't have any choice about that, since it is the only possible treatment!  Nothing about T1 restricts what we are able to eat, either - although it would be stupid to just stuff ourselves with carbohydrate, thus generally, we don't do that.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah sorry, I’m on insulin, then just various tablets for my migraines and eye drops for my eye conditions. 

How’s the PIP journey going?


----------



## TinaP (Jan 22, 2020)

MarkGeordie said:


> Yeah sorry, I’m on insulin, then just various tablets for my migraines and eye drops for my eye conditions.
> 
> How’s the PIP journey going?


Hi Mark

Unfortunately in my area there is a long waiting list for new CLAIMS for PIP  so I'm hoping i'll here something in the middle of February giving them over 8 weeks to reply with an assessment date. I just want it over and done with so I can move on with my life. May I ask are you sight impaired in both eyes? My right eye is much worse then my left but both retina's are damaged now.
I use a symbol cane when out with my family or friends I feel this gives me some confidence and makes people aware of my sight loss. It doesn't always work but I'm a novice at the moment, only had the cane for 2 months. I will keep in touch and let you know how things go I do have my first assessment for my ESA (employment support allowance) benefit on 29 January so feeling anxious and scared of the unknown. I have a lady from Q care a sight/hearing loss help organisation who will collect me from home and take me into the assessment and bring me home after all that fun! speak soon Mark


----------



## MarkGeordie (Jan 22, 2020)

I have sight loss in both eyes but like you my right is the worst. 

I also use a symbol cane but with my personal circumstances I don’t have a lot of family and friends near by so don’t get much help getting out. 

Yes some areas have big waiting lists for PIP but they will get to you eventually so just a waiting game. 

Rang them other day and they say end of Jan/1st week Feb for decision so any day now.


----------



## TinaP (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow I'm so pleased for you the long journey is nearly there so let me know what they award you. I'm sorry there is not so many people in your neck of the woods do have friends near by who can help out sometimes? Stay in touch always happy to continue getting to know you and share some common things we have in common.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2020)

Hoping for a positive decision for you @MarkGeordie


----------



## TinaP (Jan 31, 2020)

MarkGeordie said:


> I have sight loss in both eyes but like you my right is the worst.
> 
> I also use a symbol cane but with my personal circumstances I don’t have a lot of family and friends near by so don’t get much help getting out.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

I attended my ESA assessment this week and was surprised on how they asked me questions on my diabetes and sight loss. I feel my answers were appropriate and was pleased when the session ended. My support worker stated after the session she was annoyed when the assessor asked me to read text with my magnifying glass and watched me struggling to see any of the words and didn't stop me. Then straight after she asked me if I could see how many fingers she was holding up and my support worker thought the assessor was going to ask me to read the eye test chart behind her but thought better of it. I now have to wait at least 3-5 weeks for a decision. I'm still waiting for PIP to get in touch I hope middle of February a letter will arrive but I'll keep you posted. Kind regards Tina


----------



## MarkGeordie (Feb 4, 2020)

Any news on your appointment yet Tina? 

The decision regarding my PIP was made on Friday, I’ve been awarded standard daily living and enhanced mobility.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 4, 2020)

Great news, Mark. That’s the appropriate award, so the system appears to be working. You must be relieved, for sure, if nothing else.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 4, 2020)

MarkGeordie said:


> Any news on your appointment yet Tina?
> 
> The decision regarding my PIP was made on Friday, I’ve been awarded standard daily living and enhanced mobility.


Well done


----------



## MarkGeordie (Feb 4, 2020)

Mike I’m relieved so much, I’ve struggled so much and now that registered partially sighted I can use the money to tap into services to help me as don’t have family near by to help me.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Feb 4, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Well done



Thanks very much.


----------



## TinaP (Feb 4, 2020)

MarkGeordie said:


> Any news on your appointment yet Tina?
> 
> The decision regarding my PIP was made on Friday, I’ve been awarded standard daily living and enhanced mobility.



Good Evening Mark

I'm so happy for you and we both know this will help somewhat towards your everyday challenges as every penny counts. 

I'm afraid still hang on like a carrot on a piece of string.....very frustrating! I know they will eventually get in touch so I can stress myself out about the assessment. 

I was in the ophthalmology department in Gloucester Hospital yesterday having both my eyes injected yet again which is so much pleasure but necessary. I have now been registered as SSI (severely sight impaired)  this was a huge shock and I'm overwhelmed with this new news. I'm going to contact PIP tomorrow about my further diagnosis and send them my CVI so their up to date with my conditions.

I will keep you updated with my War & Peace saga.

Kind reagrds
Tina


----------



## TinaP (Feb 5, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I had a f2f. It was a home assessment. Very pleasant young lady came to see me no problem at all. It was suggested I applied as I have progressive MS.



Hi Sue

I hope you don't mind me asking for your help as I've recently found out my PIP assessment will be preformed at home and have some burning questions to ask. I would like to know:
How long does the assessor stay at your home? an hour same as a centre?
Did you have family member/friend/support worker with you at home?
Did you answer the front door to the assessor?
Did you feel the assessor was trying to trip you up in your answer?
I've heard questions were asked like do you have a dog? If you answer just yes. This means you have a dog you walk it and do everything so you are capable of many things. This leads to not being awarded PIP in some cases. 
Did anybody take any notes during the assessment? Things like what questions were asked by the assessor for future reference.
Does the assessor go around your house to check what help is in place ie: bumpons, liquid level indicator, grab rail.
Did you give any other written reports on the day of your assessment?
Do you know if they gather evidence from any specialist like an ophthalmologist or just your GP?

I've had a hard week on Monday I was registered severely sight impaired this was a shock because only just been registered in September 2019 as sight impaired. Life sucks at the moment and feel stressed and anxious about everyday things and have been trying to adapt to my changing conditions sight loss being only one of them. I really appreciate any help and guidance you're willing to give me.

I guess your life has changed over the years and daily tasks are difficult would you have any pointers which would be helpful to know?

I understand if you don't want to answer my war and peace questions. kind regards Tina


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 5, 2020)

Assessor was here for about an hour.
Yes I had someone with me, it's daft not to really.
Yes I answered the door, assessor could then see quite easily my gone wonky legs 
It's obvious I have a dog as assessor nearly tripped over her toys. Milly was out with my dog walker so they didn't meet.
I was asked how far and often I walked my dog and I was quite honest about it. I was shocked when she broke it down and decided how far I walked without a rest. Assessor was obviously on my side so had to tell the DWP that I walked a lot further than the assessor had stated so in my eyes wasn't entitled to the mobility. It was still given though.
Notes were taken by the person with me.
The assessor is a guest in your home so is not entitled to walk around your home. Just take them to the room you wish the assessment to take place in.
When I filled in the PIP form I stated what aids I had in the home and did invite the assessor to check, she declined.
All the paper work was copied and sent in before the assessment took place.
If you have the certificates as proof of your visual impairment then there is no need to contact your consultants.
My MS nurse was contacted and that was all for me.
Life changes! I just take one day at a time, what doesn't get done today will get done tomorrow and as tomorrow never comes if it doesn't get done tuff luck 

Try not to stress to much about your assessment a lot of the questions seem quite searching which in a way they are but the assessor has to try and work out what level of care you need, they are not being nosey just doing their job.

I have heard that keeping a diary for a week is a good indicator for the assessor so try that.


----------



## TinaP (Feb 5, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Assessor was here for about an hour.
> Yes I had someone with me, it's daft not to really.
> Yes I answered the door, assessor could then see quite easily my gone wonky legs
> It's obvious I have a dog as assessor nearly tripped over her toys. Milly was out with my dog walker so they didn't meet.
> ...



Really appreciate your quick reply Sue and I'll let know in a few weeks how it turns out.
Tina


----------

